# STRANGE ERROR!!



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi guys
I have a 211K going to one HD monitor via HDMI. My dish is a 1000.2.
All is good, signal strength good all across 3 satellites with no rain fade as it's been all raining and wet around here for a while now and even in heavy pour-downs, I've experienced no rain fade.
But for the second time when it was overcast, watching a high number HD channel ( Tp 30, Sat 129 ) the Error screen appeared saying signal lost please push up or down on remote or contact customer service! As soon as I pressed channel up or down not only the new channel was fine but going back to the problem channel all in less than 3 to 5 seconds everything was fine! First time was 2 weeks ago and then last night again. All cables(RG6) with water ressistant connection and the whole set-up is only few months old but since the dish is conveniently accessible, I re-checked everything with no avail !
Any thoughts or input would be much appreciated.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I think its the firmware. My 722 does it too.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Same here on my 722, twice on an HBO HD channel and once on a SHO HD channel.

I suspect it's a head end issue of some type as I've seen it more than once on the same channel, but never on any others than the two I've seen it on in the past.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes, its only on 129. Ciel 2 does funky things with Dish Networks switch matrixes for some reason. Just like how legacy stuff couldn't see the even Tps.


----------

